# Fs: Snakehead sold.



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a very healthy monster SH. He eats raw prawn/worms. Hes in our 180G at my work. Pick up in Burnaby or Metrotown Area.
*$75 obo *


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pictures are added


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

still available..


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

u think he would go good with my monsters


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont see why not ...


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really surprised why this guy hasn't been picked up yet. If only it can tolerate my coming frt I'd get him.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for the beauty monster!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

morning bump!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Free bump for an awesome looking SH. If only I had the room....


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bump for awesome fish! wish i could take it


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump still available..i cant beleive nobody wants this beauty. you should see his flower pattern coming in!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

If no takers might take this fish by the 3rd of next month when I'm back.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

we can put it on hold for ya dude. pending to King-El. can you sell me one of your larger Pleuro's haha.that lungfish took a hole outta my baby i had.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> we can put it on hold for ya dude. pending to King-El. can you sell me one of your larger Pleuro's haha.that lungfish took a hole outta my baby i had.


I told you so. All my pleuros died from tank over heat last month. Forgot to unplug the heater and the tank went up to 109F. Cooking all my snakeheads.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh man!...i just hope & pray he doesnt go after my big IT.. if he does, that Lungfish is on the CHOPPING block. i would cry hahaha..lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

El,
will i be seeing you on the 3rd for this dude??


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pending pickup on friday!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump new price!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

still available with an amazing price! 
please make an offer
this fish needs to go by the weekend.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

you have a pm....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

snakehead sold..please close thread


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought this snakehead is on hold for me when I get back on the 15th? Well guest not.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry EL, Levi needed this guy gone by tomorrow as he is getting some auranti's. he didnt want the big emperor to chew them up. I was just told to post again.


----------

